
Yak shaving - ColinWright
http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Y/yak-shaving.html
======
jeremysmyth
Seth Godin has a better explanation:

[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/03/dont_shave_t...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/03/dont_shave_that.html)

~~~
ColinWright
Now submitted as a separate item:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034034>

I wonder if it will fare better than this one, which was flagged into oblivion
quite quickly. The Godin article at least makes explicit the connection with
startups, which I thought would be obvious enough for people to make the
connection. Clearly I was wrong.

~~~
jeremysmyth
It's also very, very old. Perhaps not worthy of HN at all ;) At least the catb
one didn't have a timestamp. The SG one kinda pokes it in your face.

~~~
ColinWright
True, but I _constantly_ run into "hackers" who don't know the term. It
happened again today, and that's why I sought it out and submitted it.

